# King Stephen GY1174



## whincop (Nov 25, 2013)

Greetings from New Zealand. I have previously been helped in my enquiries regarding my grandfather Philip Marshall Whincop (1856-1916) by Hugh McLean when I was focused on Silanion GY1284. I believe my grandfather was the first skipper of the King Stephen in 1900, but I know he was not the skipper at the time of the high-profile 'King Stephen incident,' nor when she was a Q-ship. 

I have found a few King Stephen/Zeppelin L19 illustrations, but I am hoping somebody can post a PHOTOGRAPH OF THE KING STEPHEN so I can complete my project. Looking forward to hearing from you.


Garry Whincop


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is a photo of the vessel on Grimsby trawler postcards.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello Whincop,
There was a programe on the effort of Trawlers in the First World War.
The incident with L19 was dealt with in sympathetic detail, truly a dilemma for the Skipper.
Of note was the pictures of sailors splicing wires across their knees I have heard of this and witnessed it in 1958.
The Trawlermen who were drafted went their own way with regard to Uniforms and protocol.
Oh, welcome.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## whincop (Nov 25, 2013)

*King Stephen GY 1174*

My thanks to those who replied to my enquiry about a photograph of the King Stephen GY1174. 

As far as I can see, the only picture if the trawler in the Grimsby Trawler Postcards, as suggested, is an illustration of the Zeppelin L19 incident. I'm struggling to locate an actual photo of the vessel. Perhaps there simply isn't one? A pity if that's the case, because my grandfather was her first skipper and I'm trying to write his story. 

Cheers, 

Garry Whincop


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

whincop said:


> My thanks to those who replied to my enquiry about a photograph of the King Stephen GY1174.
> 
> As far as I can see, the only picture if the trawler in the Grimsby Trawler Postcards, as suggested, is an illustration of the Zeppelin L19 incident. I'm struggling to locate an actual photo of the vessel. Perhaps there simply isn't one? A pity if that's the case, because my grandfather was her first skipper and I'm trying to write his story.
> 
> ...


GOOGLE this "Grimsby trawler king Stephen GY 1174 postcard images". The small photo next to the zeppelin incident is the King Stephen. Click on it and then you will find the larger photo which is number 3.


----------



## whincop (Nov 25, 2013)

*King Stephen Gy 1174*

Thank you very much cueball44 for you assistance. 

I located the photo! Your help is greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Garry Whincop


----------

